# Post your piercings thread!



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys!

I love piercings... though my collection is quite small. I only have three but oh boy, do I love each and every one of them dearly. I want to expand but nothing to the extreme. I want to be work in standard jobs, if possible! Teehee.

Here are mine. I recently got a rook and snug piercing. I've had the tragus piercing for a while now... maybe half a year now?

I would also like to get a conch eventually... or even a daith! Both look really cool. I'm also thinking about getting gauges. Nothing dramatic as I don't end up with massive holes! I believe going no larger than my pinky won't do much damage. The hole does eventually shrink (once again, if the size isn't too big). Blahblahblah. 


















Share your piercings! I would love to see.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yours look awesome!

This is my only fun piercing...












edited to add a better picture. : )


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks! 

Aha, you are cute! So is your piercing! I really want a nose ring like that; a sweet, little one. Do want to get any more?


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

My hips from 4 months ago.
I have my other hip done now, so I'm all symmetrical :3


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Woah! That'd be cool. I'm thinking of getting microdermals on my nape... maybe! We shall see.


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

Nape dermals always look good!
But I'd be so worried about having them catch in your hair or anything.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

I've wanted facial microdermals for a long, long time but the thought of them rejecting after a while turns me off. :sad: My piercings are standard, otherwise. My ears are delightfully cluttered but there isn't anything worth showing. I love yours though, neptune.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

My girlfriend has a pretty nasty scar from her microdermal. Doctor pulled on it during a routine visit because he didn't know what it was. She punched him in the side of the head. It was extremely painful and rejected like 2-3 weeks later.

And the only piercing I have left is my septum. I had my nostril but thats been out for like 2 years. And my ears were stretched to 3/4" but having to take them out for work irritated them to the point where I couldn't put them back in. They shrunk like crazy going from 3/4" to about 3/8" in a day or 2. So they're out now.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

raymond said:


> My girlfriend has a pretty nasty scar from her microdermal. Doctor pulled on it during a routine visit because he didn't know what it was. She punched him in the side of the head. It was extremely painful and rejected like 2-3 weeks later.


He _what_? ..Where was her microdermal located?


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

It was on her chest just below where your collar bones come together so if she wore any type of v-neck (which she normally did) it was easily visible by anyone. He thought she had something stuck to her not realize it was literally _attached_ and tried to get it off her and pulled it or something. I wasn't there when it happened but she came home in tears because it hurt so bad.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

My old Piercings:


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

raymond said:


> It was on her chest just below where your collar bones come together so if she wore any type of v-neck (which she normally did) it was easily visible by anyone. He thought she had something stuck to her not realize it was literally _attached_ and tried to get it off her and pulled it or something. I wasn't there when it happened but she came home in tears because it hurt so bad.


Pull first ask later? Brilliant. It makes me cringe just thinking about it. I'm a bit surprised the doctor didn't realize what it was/isn't familiar with body mods to begin with. Did she regret getting the microdermals after that with the scarring and all?


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

No, I don't think she thinks about it anymore. It was a few years ago, they weren't as prevalent as they are now so he probably wasn't familiar that it was even possible at the time. Not too many people were/are aware of surface piercings (except some younger crowds and/or older people with an interest in body modification), she would get stopped all the time asking what it was and he wasn't the first person to try and grab it. People would ask to touch it, try to touch it without asking, etc. After he yanked on it she couldn't wear her seatbelt for about 4-6 weeks until it had finished rejecting/healing because of the irritation. We got pulled over like a dozen times during that time period for seatbelt violations but luckily the cops were pretty understanding about it.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing too fancy. My lobes are at 7/16". I used to have a piercing above them stretched to a 2, but I let them shrink after having to take them out for work. (I was only allowed to wear one pair of earrings. Grr)

My tongue is stretched to a 6, but I'm getting ready to stretch it again. xD


----------



## kallisti (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got the daith done a few hours ago. My other lobe is also stretched to 0g, and I have a nose ring. As for my other piercings, I don't think the mods would take too kindly to me posting pictures of them, so I'll leave it at this.


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

kallisti said:


> As for my other piercings, I don't think the mods would take too kindly to me posting pictures of them, so I'll leave it at this.


Post! Post! Post!


----------

